# Strangely Bouncy



## Varsettie (Mar 24, 2014)

One of my mice, I believe she's pied? (white with black spots) named Rocket has started this odd ritual where she will seem to spaz out and hop very rapidly and wildly around her cage before zipping off to the top level for a while. She seems perfectly healthy and has no irregularities that I have noticed. Anyone know what's going on with her?

I'm hoping she's just being a silly character but I'm always worried it could be something else. She's been doing this for about a week now and nothing else has changed. She still eats and drinks and runs in the wheel or plays in her playhouse ect.


----------



## Love'demMeeces (Mar 26, 2014)

_ :rednose :dance Lol....I believe your mousie is "popcorning!" They do this little hopping-zipping thing when they're really happy & playful. :lol: 
Don't worry, it's a very good thing. When mice and rats (especially young ones) get silly and full of energy they "popcorn" around the cage to show their happiness - it's great fun to watch. 
Sandy_


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

She is happy 
Some happy mir dont do this though but I have a girl who popcorns all the time.


----------



## Varsettie (Mar 24, 2014)

That is a huge sigh of relief for me. I was worried something was wrong on the inside where I couldn't really monitor. It's great to know she's that happy though!

Thanks a lot for the responses!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Happy o help and yes your mouse sounds to be pied.
(Piebald abbreviation)


----------

